# Multi-slotting



## pjk (May 24, 2006)

How exactly does this work? Where can I learn to do this? Also, do you guys know of any other page other than Peters that has algs for all 4 slots? Thanks
Pat


----------



## tociva (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd like to know this too!


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 1, 2011)

for true multi-slotting you need algorithms. however you can do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqEu1_GC4ug&feature=view_all&list=PL0CD13534845EBA3B&index=6


----------



## cubernya (Jul 1, 2011)

The algs for the 4 slots can be found on Bob Burton's website...not sure where you'd find multislotting thogh


----------



## emolover (Jul 1, 2011)

tociva said:


> I'd like to know this too!


 
Nice bump!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 1, 2011)

http://absolutemind.pagesperso-orange.fr/ms-angl.html


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 1, 2011)

tociva said:


> I'd like to know this too!



Way to go man, over a 5 year bump!


----------



## JackJ (Jul 1, 2011)

I was in 4th grade when this thread was made. xD


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> Nice bump!


 


bluecloe45 said:


> Way to go man, over a 5 year bump!


 
Yes, It was a nice bump. Mainly because it had no replies and is something that obviously a few people are interested in.

Way to go on contributing to the thread by telling someone "AHR YOU bumped teh threads"


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 1, 2011)

The only kind of multi-slotting I actually do sometimes in a speedsolve is the mis-aligned slots trick. From a solved F2L (on D) do:
D R U' R' D'

Basically you have the edge solved in the FL slot, and the corner solved in the FR slot. Just do D to make both unsolved pieces have to end up in the FR slot and solve like a regular F2L slot.

It's a bit hard to do, and it's very rare that it comes up. I still think it's worth doing though. I feel the time lost in the harder recognition comes at least close to equalling the time gained by getting a slot "for free" so to speak. I'm not all that fast though, and I don't think many people use this approach.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 1, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> It's a bit hard to do, and it's very rare that it comes up. I still think it's worth doing though. I feel the time lost in the harder recognition comes at least close to equalling the time gained by getting a slot "for free" so to speak. I'm not all that fast though, and I don't think many people use this approach.


 
I actually use this quite a bit. Yes the recognition takes me a bit longer, but it saves me 12 moves (That's about 1/5 of the solve!). Don't forget about the x-cross, though. It may not be multi-slotting, per se, but it's a kind of "multi-stepping" technique that can also save a good amount of moves. 

I find that a good thing to keep in mind is that multi-slotting isn't solving two corner-edge pairs, but rather influencing the next corner-edge pair while solving the current one.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 1, 2011)

It was under my impression that the general consensus on multislotting is that it is too impractical and requires too many cases and algorithms for it to be efficient.

Add on top of that the fact that most world top cubers never use this method at all and you have a pretty long nail in the coffin for this method.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 1, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Add on top of that the fact that most world top cubers never use this method at all


 
ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 1, 2011)

I actually have algorithms for multislotting 2 at a time but 4 thats a lot(i average 10-12 pretty easily with 2) 4 that could be deadly


----------



## Escher (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sigh* I think I'm going to have to make a specific and easy to understand multislotting write-up...


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jul 2, 2011)

> *Sigh* I think I'm going to have to make a specific and easy to understand multislotting write-up...



I would love that. 

Happy cubing,
Tjen


----------

